# Timberwolves players say blame them, not Kurt Rambis



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> A 4-11 record since the NBA all-star break, including an embarrassing 32-point home loss to Sacramento on Sunday, has led Timberwolves players to accept responsibility for the way the second half of the season is disintegrating — even to the point of defending coach Kurt Rambis, who has been the subject of reports and speculation that his job is in jeopardy.
> 
> "It's easy to say when you're having a tough year," Wolves forward Kevin Love said about the uncertainty of Rambis' future with the team. "It's not a direct reflection on him. It's all on us being a young, youthful team. It's unfair. As a player, I have Kurt's back."
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_17676274?nclick_check=1


----------

